# Im bored of my saltwater



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

I was given a full saltwater aquarium about 2 years ago and its just a cash vacum and im honestly just bored of it. I have a few hermit crabs. A pajama cardnal, a humbug damsel and idk if the goby or fire fish are stil in there. I havent seen them in atleast a month. A brown mushroom and like the brown polyps. What should i do. Im also not on the bright side of financials. Its such a boring tank and its been running for 10 years straight. Its a 29 gallon bio cube. The light broke so i have the original lid with a hole in it for a newer led light. Thoughts?























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

I actually thought of another question. What do you think is the best piece of equiptment to make saltwater less like a chore?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nobodystentacle said:


> I actually thought of another question. What do you think is the best piece of equiptment to make saltwater less like a chore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure there is a best piece of equipment out there to lessen the chore, salt water tanks are a money pit and require ongoing maintenance to keep them pristine and interesting, sounds to me that maybe it's time for you to go to freshwater .


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

I have 3 freshwater tanks

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SW tanks are increasingly expensive to keep going with the price of fish, corals, etc. all going up so much. 

I also think that at this point in time, you're better off selling/trading/giving it to someone who will be willing to put in the time and effort to get it back to snuff.

For biocubes & other small all-in-ones, regular water changes are probably the best thing you can do to upkeep it, rather than a piece of new equipment.

Anthony


----------



## sheltersme (Jul 17, 2017)

Are you looking to sell any of your saltwater tank? Thanks for your time


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

Ya. Ill be selling it


sheltersme said:


> Are you looking to sell any of your saltwater tank? Thanks for your time


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

You could look at BRS's new series on ULM (ultra low maintenance) tanks. I think they've just recently wrapped up that series

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBaMLrfToJyzNlePuoF65xUgsGqlfw3yh


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone have an idea of a resonable price for this tank? It still has the original pump, hood(with a hole for a new light) and its bwen runing constantly for about 10 years. Also would it be worth it to sell in parts or all together. Im mostly freshwater so im lost.


























































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

I still havent found a taker for this tank and i need the space for my new snake 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

